# Re: Heater Relay Dropout Issue/ **RESOLVED



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Heater Relay Dropout Issue/ **RESOLVED*

When I initially tested the motor wire harness I used a test light 
and it lit with the switch on on the Blue wire (the other is black). 
I got the light on with the switch on so I made the mistake that it 
was the correct wire when the hot positive is the black wire (logical 
right ) so I looked at the schematic and turns out the black is the 
switched positive, the blue gives a voltage until the last switch 
position 8V down to 0. I metered the black and its solid over 12 at 
all speeds so I think moving the wire will resolve the issue. Duh... 
Should have removed the plug first. I think this is the safest bet as 
the relay for the fan only indicates the switch is on, having the fan 
on is a safer bet.


Can't wait to figure out the electric power steering I suspect the 
ECU gets a feed from the Engine ECU to let it know the RPM so the 
alternator is up to supply amp or something- we'll see. All other 
systems seem to work

Thanks


mark



> Mark Dutko wrote:
> 
> > I think the most likely would be the switch but if it could handle
> > the draw from the relay it should continue to work as the relay
> ...


----------

